# home made wrapper and first build



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

here are some pics of my home made rod wrapper and my first build. i didn't do anything decorative on this one, but now i want to learn some of y'all's tricks and techniques. next step is to put the finish on. then i have one big question. how do i put a rod butt on this thing?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the quick way would be to cut that glass off flush

trim and sand the cork down to fit a cap and epoxy it on

be careful what cap you pick, you don't want a big raw edge of cork showing over the cap


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I turn my grips on a hobby lathe using a mandrel, and cut a tapered shoulder if using a butt cap. In your situation, I'd cut the blank flush w/ the end cork, and use a rubber butt plug. If ya need a plug, send me a PM, and I'll drop one in the mail. Heck of a nice start, and welcome to our addiction!! Jerry


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

The classic way is to turn a shoulder on the grip to flush fit a butt cap.
For this run, I would make a tape arbor and epoxy the butt cap on. This would keep the length intact. The usual way is to build the rod from the
butt toward the tip for me. I do all my handle stuff, the tip lined up with the
reel seat and then the guides in between, all positioned straight by eye and then finished. But I am no pro like the other guys here. I like your wheels. I made mine out of thin plywood. Used a car door motor to make it powered.
Happy building.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

after seeing a lot of the work on this rod building forum, i think kneekap's method of working from the butt and finishing the handle area first sounds good. i will do this next time. i have a few ideas for the grips on my next rod.

btw, lots of foul language on this forum: rod tip, butt plug, ...

you have to forgive me. i have 3 boys here at home and my sense of humor is about at their level.

anyway thanks for all the ideas and advice. keep em coming. we managed to bust up a few fishing rods last year and i decided that i'm going to start wrapping my own. my goal is to not buy another store bought fishing rod. and if i build a few for some friends along the way, then cool!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

My guess is you'll never buy another off the rack rod again!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

If you did not want to cut the blank you could buy a rubberized cork ring and glue it to the end(with wood glue), sand it down, add your butt.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*creative wrapper*

Nice build and creative wrapper.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

OK, I'm gonna try to mount a single cork ring in a drill to mill down to fit on the end. Then, I will use the added cork ring and a butt plug on this one.

Any suggestions for fixing a cork ring to a drill. dowel? threaded rod?


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

There have been a lot of great rods come off of homemade wrappers. I have an Alps now but still use the old one quite often.


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

You could also inlay a coin or golf ball marker in the cork ring you are turning to finish it off.


----------

